# Trinity bay and Big Trout??



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

New to 2cool and wanted to ask for any input on Trinity bay..I've been fishing/learning trinity this year and have been doing pretty good so far. Have never caught a big girl "yet". any advice would be greatly appreciated..thanks!


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess my question is does Trinity bay hold big trout


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Call Mickey Eastman Saturday morning on the Outdoor Show morning & ask him.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah pretty dumb question I'm pretty sure they're there ...maybe its my patience...I just want to know how to find em. are they usually with schools of smaller trout??


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Keep fishing and maybe at one point bin girl will show up


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope so...Camera is ready LOL!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They are there.


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

wade the west shoreline or the pocket. little guys are under the birds. the big girls know you are there. you have to go stealth. this time of year the big girls will come out to play.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

How Big is Big ? to you?


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

saltwatermaniac said:


> yeah pretty dumb question I'm pretty sure they're there ...maybe its my patience...I just want to know how to find em. are they usually with schools of smaller trout??


Next time you get into decent numbers of small trout try switching to a top water or corky, you might be surprised what is there.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks for the info!! Im definitley putting my time in this year for bigger trout. Ive always fished west bay and love it ..but Trinity is so close to me now, its been a learning experience thats for sure!


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Big to me is a 9-10lb. trout..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The only way to catch big trout is to throw lures thousands of times and expect a few good ones. Grind it out in high percentage areas/conditions. Im hoping to release a PB in the next few months and maybe join the 30" club but I know it means lots of casting and cold wades.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The only way to catch big trout is to throw lures thousands of times and expect a few good ones. Grind it out in high percentage areas/conditions. Im hoping to release a PB in the next few months and maybe join the 30" club but I know it means lots of casting and cold wades.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


If whackdaddy says thats the only way, it must be true....:headknock


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks that was fast feedback 2cool is alright in my book!


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Throw fat boys, broken-backs, super spooks and one knockers. You wont get as many strikes but when u do it usually has some size. My favorite is a bone and silver one knocker, ive caught some pretty fat trout and reds on it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SaltyPeter said:


> If whackdaddy says thats the only way, it must be true....:headknock


lol


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry... no big trout in Trinity Bay. Go to SLP/ Chocolate Bay area - they are thick there.


----------



## falcon (Dec 24, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Call Mickey Eastman Saturday morning on the Outdoor Show morning & ask him.


Nailed it


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

falcon said:


> Nailed it


X3 he will hook you up


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

teamfirstcast said:


> Sorry... no big trout in Trinity Bay. Go to SLP/ Chocolate Bay area - they are thick there.


Well you go with me, lol


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

not only are there big trout its on now....


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol.....A 9 or 10 pound trout is big to the saltiest veteran.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> lol


Gilbert, how can you type, mow grass and kiss saltypeters *** at the same time? Peter, you are on my ignore list dousche, you must be trying to get a reaction strike.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gilbert, how can you type, mow grass and kiss saltypeters *** at the same time? Peter, you are on my ignore list dousche, you must be trying to get a reaction strike.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy



Stereotyping and name calling all in the same post. Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gilbert, how can you type, mow grass and kiss saltypeters *** at the same time? Peter, you are on my ignore list dousche, you must be trying to get a reaction strike.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


what a vagina. kill yourself.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> what a vagina. kill yourself.


That escalated quickly.
LOL


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well that was fun lol......


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Gingers have no souls.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Happy Thanksgiving.


Tell 'em Shupe, the only way to catch big trout in trinity is to throw croakers.
:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Tell 'em Shupe, the only way to catch big trout in trinity is to throw croakers.
> :rotfl:


You took the words right outta my mouth!!

Lob a barking monkey out there and hold on to your A~~!!! It will be on like donkey kong.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have to ask this question you have no business even trying to catch a 9-10 pound trout.


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> what a vagina. kill yourself.


 Great Advice! At the very least, get a vasectomy...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LouieB said:


> That escalated quickly.
> LOL


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Glad I read this!!!! LMAO


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

#LOL


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Who knew my first post on 2cool would start a war...haha :cheers:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> what a vagina. kill yourself.


What are you getting me for my birthday? Come mow my 4 acre yard with scissors in a pink bikini...my English Bulldog will love it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

#LOL x2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you getting me for my birthday? Come mow my 4 acre yard with scissors in a pink bikini...my English Bulldog will love it.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


That is a scary image.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Just exactly how do you get on the "I'm a d!ck and can talk sh!t about people and not get banned or on the uil list???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Just exactly how do you get on the "I'm a d!ck and can talk sh!t about people and not get banned or on the uil list???


Not sure, ask Gilbert.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Just exactly how do you get on the "I'm a d!ck and can talk sh!t about people and not get banned or on the uil list???


you have to remember the way POC was in the 80's


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not sure, ask Gilbert.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


He's been banned and on uil.

You on the other hand can mysteriously fish POC when you are 5 and 6 years old and tell the masses exactly how it has to be done and what and why we've been doing it wrong.

Since you walk on water, how do you tell how deep it is?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> He's been banned and on uil.
> 
> You on the other hand can mysteriously fish POC when you are 5 and 6 years old and tell the masses exactly how it has to be done and what and why we've been doing it wrong.
> 
> Since you walk on water, how do you tell how deep it is?


What is it about me that ruffles your feathers since we are discussing this where everyone can read it? I know who you are and I really don't give a rat's *** if you are ten feet tall and have your own business. You, Gildo and about five other turds that are on my ignore list bash everyone repeatedly and think it is ok because it is the internet. Are you threatened by me? Do you doubt that I was fishing POC and catching fish when I was 5 years old? I don't have to prove anything to you or anyone else. I like to share information and interact with other fishermen, not constantly troll threads you are on and talk ****. 
I didn't know you could call people vaginas and tell them to kill themselves on here without being banned either but apparently it is OK along with beating the word censor as you have repeatedly done recently Louie. 







Thanks for the birthday wishes douschebags.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Pfffft.
I'm only 6' 2" and I don't own this company. Just an employee.


I think these may be the 1st two things you've ever been wrong about.
I feel honored.

Oh, and I didn't wish you a happy birthday, so I assume you are calling everyone else that did a douchebag.

Thanks Freon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Pfffft.
> I'm only 6' 2" and I don't own this company. Just and employee.
> 
> I think these may be the 1st two things you've ever been wrong about.
> I feel honored.


 Just an employee!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Do people really use the ignore list?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

U guys calm down (GLIBERT and Smack); It's your birthday Smack!!

Let the world turn bro and enjoy ur day!!

Dan Cavazos III


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Cage match


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

only women use the ignore list on anything.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm in Florida it's nice down here gents.

Merry Hanukah to all.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

In all seriousness if you are not gonna put in at least 4 days a week in trinity you are probably not gonna find the kinda fish you are looking for. You will on the other hand hear about where they were caught last and then join in the crowd looking for where they were last week... It is how it has been for the past 5-6 years in here. We find good groups of fish then the word gets out and we go look for more.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Am I onnthe ****list wackdaddy hahaha never fished trinity hard but heard some big fish chew on slow sinkin rubberbaits maybe a golden croaker or freelined horse mullet I stick with dead shrimp and sparkplugs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

big3slayer said:


> Am I onnthe ****list wackdaddy hahaha never fished trinity hard but heard some big fish chew on slow sinkin rubberbaits maybe a golden croaker or freelined horse mullet I stick with dead shrimp and sparkplugs


I can't believe you are still allowed on here. All you do is talk mess and act like a child. 
There are big trout up and down the coast but you have to find them and present your lure correctly to catch them or you won 't even know they are there.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Capt. Juarez said:


> In all seriousness if you are not gonna put in at least 4 days a week in trinity you are probably not gonna find the kinda fish you are looking for. You will on the other hand hear about where they were caught last and then join in the crowd looking for where they were last week... It is how it has been for the past 5-6 years in here. We find good groups of fish then the word gets out and we go look for more.


 Thanks for the info! sure wish this wind would calm down


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can't believe you are still allowed on here. All you do is talk mess and act like a child.
> There are big trout up and down the coast but you have to find them and present your lure correctly to catch them or you won 't even know they are there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


It's hard to believe any of these guys that are constantly bashing people are still on the board OR even fish. How could they possibly have time to fish when they're too busy playing keyboard bad A-- ? Oh well... Goes to show some people have nothing better to do. Keep it up internet tough guys.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

And to the OP, I've never fished Trinity... Yet. I plan to start learning it this year. I've always fished Clear Lake and East Bay in the winter time. From what I've heard about trinity it's a lot of getting out of the boat wades (well that's any big trout fishing) and a lot of movement throwing corkies and topwaters.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahahah how do u find big trout in trinity duh hello u go fish! Jonaht and smackdaddy yall are on everythread so get tight suckas


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

big3slayer said:


> Hahahah how do u find big trout in trinity duh hello u go fish! Jonaht and smackdaddy yall are on everythread so get tight suckas


 I fish alot ..Im not lookin for negative feedback. I didnt come to this website to argue online with little squirells like yourself. If you dont have anything positive to say try not typing at all smart guy.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

u nailed it bubbas! keep googling on how to find big trout in trinity bay maybe one day somebody will show you


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

scouting for bait on a mudshell flat would be a start though


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

big3slayer said:


> u nailed it bubbas! keep googling on how to find big trout in trinity bay maybe one day somebody will show you


What a troll. The guy just asked for some input and you came in here and bashed him and everyone else. I don't understand what drives people to do stuff like this (big ego? Little man syndrome? All of the above?) but if I had any knowledge of Trinity or knew how to catch big trout, I would try to help instead of acting like a know-it-all. Hope you made yourself feel a little better.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

There are no big trout in TB.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

This thread is exactly why 2cool is and will always be nothing more than an entertainment source for me. Lol. To the OP, there is no magic bullet for catching a big trout which is why most guided "trophy trout" or "big trout" trips are a joke. There's a higher chance you will get lucky with a guide who is already on big trout but that doesn't take away the fact that the chance overall is still low for most people and it still takes a lot of grind time on the water to catch anything over 8# in the Galveston bay complex (a true 8 is a different beast altogether).

Also, ill just add that most people who are really slaying trout (no pun intended queer3slayer) definitely aren't on here creating a bunch of drama or attention to themselves (10k post dilbert) and they probably aren't saying much of anything. Put in the time and fish the right areas (mud/shell, bait, drop offs and access to deep water) and you will get yours. It's not rocket science.

Time on the water is ultimately the deciding factor. You'll get out of it what you put into it unless you are just really lucky. Good luck dude.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

trophy gafftop fight better than trout.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The biggest trout I have ever seen in the water was about a mile south of the JFK Causeway in CC. 

You never know when they're gonna hit. It was in November!


----------

